# Looking for fishing Crew Offshore



## Fishhog (Jan 10, 2005)

Kids are all grown up and no time for Dad. Looking for some regulars that are boatless.

30' Catamaran
I provide all rods, reels, and tackle 
I provide bait (typically Squid), i sabiki for live bait. 
Chips and drinks i provide (I don't provide beer)
Boat has Radar, Epirb, VHF,Fire Extinguisher, Radio,
Port: Freeport, bridge bait.


Prefer fishing Newbie's, Parents, Dad's and Sons', offshore first timers.


$220 per person. 

Chris
832 574-4261


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I feel like this board always goes unnoticed. Sounds like a pretty good deal for someone. I jumped on one of the other 'crew wanted' threads, but if I hear of anyone I'll pass the word.

Good luck!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I may be interested. What species fish are you targeting ? All day trip ?


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Hire for money? Captains license?


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Count me and the wife in. Would love to learn the offshore game. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

*Interested*

PM sent.

thanks


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm in. Let me know weekends you are wanting to go.


----------



## ggunn1012 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Tightlines*

PM sent


----------

